# Dad Jokes - Share them here!



## ArtMusics Dad (Oct 10, 2016)

Come and share your dad Jokes here:

Also, classical dad Jokes would be funny too. Just make sure they're old and still sound funny! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whenever the cashier at the grocery store asks my dad if he would like the milk in a bag he replies, "No, just leave it in the carton!"

Whenever we drive past a graveyard my dad says, "Do you know why I can’t be buried there?" And we all say, "Why not?" And he says, "Because I’m not dead yet!”

I asked my dad for his best dad joke and he said, "You."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Whenever the cashier at the grocery store asks my dad if he would like the milk in a bag he replies, "No, just leave it in the carton!"
> 
> Whenever we drive past a graveyard my dad says, "Do you know why I can't be buried there?" And we all say, "Why not?" And he says, "Because I'm not dead yet!"
> 
> I asked my dad for his best dad joke and he said, "You."


This one is the best Florestan.


----------

